# Angelsey area or Llandudno etc



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone

We are planning a little 4 day trip into Angelsey maybe and prefer wild-camping, maybe near a beach so we can do a bit of metal detecting.

Does anyone know of any spots around Benllech or any of the Angelsey beaches?

We have stopped in Conway before on the car park below the steps to the castle and we've also stopped on a car park in Llandudno but have never stopped in Angelsey. Alternatively a nice little farm CL would be OK.

Any advice/info will be much appreciated.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Anglesey, Been twice, Conway half a dozen times when kids were young.
Prefer Snowdonia to Anglesey.
Dave p


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*anglesey or llandudno*

hi,

great place to stay,beaumaris sea front car park, free at night, but last time we were there i think it was £2 for the day, i usally run across at 9am, in jimjams and coat,and pay the nice man in the little hut for the day. one time he came across, and asked if we were staying the night,oh dear,thought he was going to tell us to leave, but he told us to park facing the wind as it was going to be a bad night, and was he right.......

the town is a really nice, castle,jail, pubs,shops,restaurants,and good walks.

oh, and the views across the water to snowdonia are to die for,watching the sun go down, one of the reasons for having a motorhome.

mags


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Got to be Llygwy beach, car park there, he is charging I think £10 a night but you are right on the beach in a very quiet spot. 

C&CC are having a THS there just next to car park not sure when that starts but I know we are going at end of month. 

Will investigate further for you

Mandy

Found it ---

Dafarn Rhos, Moelfre, Anglesey

Event Type: Temporary Holiday Site
Dates: 03-31 August 2012
Times: 09:00 - 06:00
Fees: £9.75pun. Extra Adults £1.00pun
Booking Contact:
Steward Contact: Mrs Carol White
Steward Telephone: 07811 626540
Unit Types: All
Map Reference: 114/496869
Application Code: HS1195/2012

Other Information

2 mins to sandy beach. Moelfre 1m, Benlech 3m. Arrive 9am - 9pm
Site Routing

From Britannia Bridge foll A5025, SP Amlwch. About 2m past Benllech at rdbt take 3rd exit , SP Moelfre. In Moelfre tn L after chip shop. In 1.25m tn R at x-rds, SP Lligwy Bay. Site on L in 100yds. Foll LCDA signs. DO NOT FOLL 'SAT NAVS' FROM RDBT. SHORTEST ROUTE NOT SUITABLE FOR CARAVANS.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

for an overnight but no beach ( so stay the night then move onto another area) try penmon point overloocking puffin isleland, go through buemaris then head for penmon, it is a toll road but just pay £2.50 then next day if he's on duty just pay again still a cheap night. plus there is a water tap near the old coastgaurds house. great views,


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for your suggestions, anything around Benllech?


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just for your information we stayed on the car park below the castle at Conway for two nights paying just the 50p overnight charge. No problems and very, very quiet. Was on our own one night and another night was spent with some Swiss French people. We chatted in our van till 00.45 am.

The other two nights we spent on a public car park again, this time in Llandudno, this one was at Gloddaeth Ave between the obelesk and West Shore. Again very quiet and just 50p.

Off to Pickering tomorrow for an MCC meet


----------

